# Help with my Pennywise costume!



## LordMoe (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey guys. I am dressing up as Pennywise the clown from Stephen King's "IT". I am trying to look at the book for inspiration rather than the movie and am having a hard time finding a good costume. In the book his costume is described as "a white-silver clown suit". Those are the exact words. They also have orange pom-poms down the front, but those can be made easily. But I am having a hard time finding a white-silver clown suit. I can't sew (though that would make things easier).


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I couldn't find a silver and white clown suit, it might be easier to dress as the Pennywise from the mini series than as the one from the book. Do you know anybody with sewing skills?


----------



## BillBraski (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't know how attatched you are to being book authentic on Pennywise but I agree with halloween sucks about adopting the tv series version instead. Not only would the tv version be more recognizable to It fans but the clown suit would be easier to obtain. 

I just finished watching the series tonight and was turned on to the idea of creating a larger stalk about version of the character. The gears started turning in my head I can see combining clown hands and having larger alien hands tearing through the clown gloves. I would also construct a prosthetic head wound on the clown head with a silver clump lodged in it. Don't forget the balloons!!

If I hadn't already completed my costume I would definately be constructing this one. Good luck with your costume and happy haunting!


----------



## LordMoe (Aug 28, 2009)

If I have to I might just use the TV mini series as inspiration, but I would very much like to go with the book if I can.


----------

